# Landscape Faberic



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey do any of you guys know how to estimate for weedblock I'm putting stones around my house and dont know if 3 x 300 feet will cover 1200 sq feet of bed area. Also what is better 3 oz or 4 oz for stones. 

Thanks Josh


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

3 x 300 equals 900 sq. ft., where I went to school. Plus, you'll lose a couple of inches when you overlap each row.

I can't answer your specific question about what is better - 3 oz. or 4 oz. but I would guess the cost is negligible so I'd go with the 4 oz. - if it were me doing it.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I quit using it. Grass clippings and windborne dirt just accumulate on top of it as do weed seeds. In essence, you create what you don't want but at a higher expense. Would you like to see my pineapple garden? I did it by the numbers and still hit the weeds with RoundUp.


----------



## snapperhead (Jul 3, 2006)

if your area is 30 X 40 that is 1200 square feet, or 2' X 600' ,or 3' X 400' i would put down double the area then the rocks


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

